# Frog Groups Question



## Charlie Q (Jul 13, 2013)

I tried to search for the answer to this, but couldn't find it. When people post (or in signature) what kind of frogs they have, i often see something like 1.0.1 or 1.1.0 

i figure its for males females and froglets, and if this is corrects, what order do they come in? males first, females first?

thanks,

-Charlie Q


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

Male.female.unknown



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

Yes, that is hard to search for. Many people end up asking it, myself included. Maybe that should be part of the care sheets or sticky or something.


----------



## Charlie Q (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks! it would be cool if there was a little bit more in the beginners stickies...


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

That is a good question. When it was written in it's early form (ie 2:3:7) it was much easier to recognize as a ratio, as the symbol : is a mathematical symbol meaning just that.In modern usage, the colon was replace with a period for simplicity's sake. What one stands for what sex is universal among all animals.


----------



## Charlie Q (Jul 13, 2013)

how much does knowing sex effect the value of a frog for sale?


----------



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

People ask more for proven frogs because they have put more time into them. They likely pulled the eggs, raised them for months, taken the time to observe them either calling (to prove it's male) or by putting two frogs in a tank, one that you know is male, and then finding eggs, would make the other a female.

Lowest priced
Froglets
Juvenile 
Sub adult
Adult
Sexed Adult (just looking at it and guessing from experience)
Proven
Highest Priced


----------



## Charlie Q (Jul 13, 2013)

that sounds reasonable, thanks for the help.

-Charlie Q


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

oneshot said:


> Lowest priced
> Froglets
> Juvenile
> Sub adult
> ...


I thought sexed adult meant that the frogs had called or laid eggs (something more than just guessing based on body morphology), and proven meant that the frogs had laid/fertilized clutches that had successfully morphed out into froglets?


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

hypostatic said:


> I thought sexed adult meant that the frogs had called or laid eggs (something more than just guessing based on body morphology), and proven meant that the frogs had laid/fertilized clutches that had successfully morphed out into froglets?


From what I've seen over the years most sexed pairs are unproven. Its usually from body morphology. Proven does mean that the frog have breed and laid a successful clutch of eggs to the froglet stage. If I'm wrong some chime in correctly. 

Some thoughts
Chris

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

I actually have taken it a tiny bit further than that when I've sold pairs. When I list them...

a _probable _male/female would be based mainly on on body shape (best guess)

a _sexed _male/female would be based on body shape as well as a definite reaction received when the unknown frog is placed with known/proven males/females and (if possible) visible calling

a _proven _pair would have laid eggs which have made it successfully into froglets. Otherwise it would be stated as "proven to xxx stage" (egg, tad, etc)


----------



## RikRok (Nov 5, 2009)

I agree with Wendy as far as the way to list them. But imo, regardles of what is stated its always best to ask any and all questions you might have before actually purchasing since there are different opinions in the matter.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Yes, I guess it's always best to ask the seller just to make sure that you're getting what you THINK you're getting


----------



## Charlie Q (Jul 13, 2013)

good advice, thanks everyone!


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

I agree...it's always best to ask questions. Generally, you just see pairs listed as 1.1 anyhow. (I think because it's easier that way and you can get the frogs listed faster when you have more than that to list) But even proven can leave you open to a wide range of things. For instance, I have a few proven pairs here and among them there are...
frogs that throw out many froglets in a month
frogs that only give a few good froglets in a month
frogs that have only bred a time or two and stopped
you can also have frogs that are proven, but not together (with other mates)

So, always ask questions. Personally, I expect them. But, if someone doesn't want to take the time to answer, take a pass. More will come along sooner or later.


----------

